# HURT LEGS???'s



## Stew Pudasole (Jul 2, 2013)

I ride single track all day about 40 miles per week, sometimes more if sunday funday is added lol. so this is my first year and i have been riding pretty hard. i have found that if i eat a lot of protein and drink a little whey before a ride it helps A LOT with sore muscles!!! and clifbars! shock blocks! and this has been working for me for about a month! well this last weekend (sunday) i road 26 miles single track and pushed it hard up a dirt road beating my old time by 7 minutes! craziness! well i road tuesday and found that i didnt have any energy what so ever and road really slow and easy! then wednesday i was DEAD! i couldnt ride fast AT ALL... beat up and my legs HURT so bad... i did what i usually do but the ride sunday was VERY intense! needless to say today its friday and my legs are VERY SORE STILL! i dont know what i did but this is ridiculous! i cant even walk up stairs or get off the couch with out it hurting! i tried a nice swim to help stretch a little and that didnt help! been eating chicken eggs and whey to see if this helps and this has not! does anyone know what i can do to help with this? im lost and losing ride time lol. someone please help!!! sorry for the ramble and punctuation errors HA.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

You need recovery time after big efforts. Nutrition after the ride is also as important. Rest days after big days with easy zone 1/2 rides to help the legs recover. Massage and a foam roller would probably help also.


----------



## cyrjm (May 3, 2007)

Dude, go buy yourself one of these:

Welcome - Trigger Point Performance

Best thing I've purchased in a long time. Also, protein IMMEDIATELY after a ride is crucial to help rebuilding the muscle tissue you've torn up during your ride.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a quick note...you actually want to keep drinking your sports drink immediately after your ride. Your body is in a state of glycogen depletion and there is this magical window where your body is actively looking for and can absorb at higher rates the carbohydrates in a sports drink. Protein will actually hinder this process. Once you have replenished your glycogen stores, then follow with the protein as Dirty $anchez suggested. You'll find that your recovery is much faster and better.


----------



## bwargula (Sep 9, 2005)

Also...try "SportLegs". I use them on bigger rides with good results.

bdub


----------



## Nico_Was_Here (Jul 22, 2013)

Eat Beats before a ride, your legs won't burn. And you probably aren't eating the right food... You must recover after a ride and eat the right foods, decent amount of protein and lots of vegetables. Don't over due the protein stick to around 25 grams... But eat lots of vegetables and legumes, such as beans, spinach, tofu, banana, etc.... But Im no nutritionist.. but vegetables and fruits always give you the vitamins.. you want some salt too, and protein..


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I also have sore leg muscle issues going a week now. And it didn't come from biking, it came from playing basketball. I haven't played actual basketball for, believe it or not, 5 years now. So when I played ball for an hour two Saturdays ago, I somehow pivoted wrong on my left leg and it's sore ever since. If you look down on your two legs, the sore spot would be on the left-rear side of the left leg. I think the specific muscle is the gastrocnemius. If I massage the sore spot, I would feel the sore spot somewhere inside that particular area. 

It's been a week now and I had that portion massaged as it may (well it feels like) be a trigger point issue. Now the soreness is as worse as ever. Good thing is I actually don't feel the soreness while pedaling. I feel it when running or walking or putting my weight on that leg.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

+1 for Sport Legs. Just recently used it on a 1 day Mt. Whitney summit hike and I didn't get my usual cramps I experience on extended hikes/rides. I now take it before longer rides.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> +1 for Sport Legs.


Take a look at the active ingredients in SportLegs (calcium magnesium) and at the price per capsule. Then go to the supplement section at your drug store and look at the price per capsule of cal mag supplements. Try those and add a daily full spectrum multi-vitamin and fish oil. You will save a bundle and get the same performance effect.


----------



## bwargula (Sep 9, 2005)

SRALPH said:


> Take a look at the active ingredients in SportLegs (calcium magnesium) and at the price per capsule. Then go to the supplement section at your drug store and look at the price per capsule of cal mag supplements. Try those and add a daily full spectrum multi-vitamin and fish oil. You will save a bundle and get the same performance effect.


Been there done that. I personally feel a difference with "Sportslegs" when used on very long and/or demanding rides. I do take a multi-vitamin and fish oil, don't feel the same on those type of rides when I skip the Sportlegs. Seems to me that the supplement offers me a tad different response than the approach you suggest, YRMV. BTW, I am sure some one will also chime in about the adverse, long-term health concerns of vitamins and fish oil. Below is just a snippet regarding Sportlegs...

_How is SportLegs different from ordinary calcium/magnesium supplements?

Ordinary "cal/mag" supplements are typically carbonate, citrate, phosphate or gluconate compounds. SportLegs uses lactate (not lactose) compounds of these minerals. Lactate accounts for 86.4% of the capsules' ingredients, and is the key to why SportLegs makes a difference you can feel in an hour, and ordinary "cal-mag" supplements don't. _

bdub


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

Mostly, you are likely over-training. You are putting the time in for sure. But a few key factors; what is your age?

Total nutrition is def important. The Sport Legs has a higher concentration of lactic acid. You can try adding some yogurts, cheeses and even a touch of milk I suppose. I usually have a real nice cereal before my morning rides with fruit and lowfat MILK. Interestingly, I have indeed been replacing that meal and have some leg fatigue.

So maybe there's something to it! 

However, reality is, we would need to know much more about your training as well. But likely we would likely need more rest plain and simple!


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I will eat the extra cost versus trying my own cocktail. It's like $0.60 a ride for something I know works. Plus I only use Sport Legs on longer hikes/rides. $20 and free shipping was a no brainer when I was preparing for my Whitney day hike.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear ya. Not against taking supps. Just when there is a decent way to get similar affect, it should be noted. Especially when we don't know the efficacy of their powders. Tainted, chinese origin etc. Capsule likely gelatin...BSE prospects etc. 

I can't get enough of my b vits from my diet so I supplement. However, the research is starting to come out about the lactic acid with regards to performance enhancements. 

Anyway, I will be training in the a.m. and rest assured I'll try my cereal w milk and check the lap times vs last session


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I get the same thing if I ride fairly hard more than 2 days in a row. Get some REST it will make a huge difference. I almost always feel better after a day or two off the bike.


----------

